# Keeping Hogs From Deer Feeders-How To



## Okie Hog (Dec 8, 2016)

Yep, we all like to kill wild hogs.   However, the wild hogs at our deer lease have greatly impacted the deer population.  In two years i have seen only one doe with a fawn.  

Several years ago a friend built a low fence around his feeder.   Two years ago  i did the same.   That low fence has kept the hogs away from the feeder.  The deer just step over the fence.  

The fence needs to be about 24-28  inches tall.  

This boar looked the fence over but never tried to get in.  i killed him about three weeks ago in the same area.  



 

Yep, big hogs are powerful brutes that often tear up traps.  Yet, for some reason they have made no attempt to enter.  

TAMU has studied this thing:  

http://agrilifenews.tamu.edu/showstory.php?id=1392


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 9, 2016)

We have them around almost all of our feeders on my lease in westTexas. 

We use the 3or4 ft tall panel.

They are nice to have if you don't want the hogs to take over.  Some areas we do like a swine infestation... Lol


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2016)

Funny how they'll jump it in a second to get out, but they ain't gettin in that way......they ain't stupid by no means

I saw a Moultrie feeder today at Cabelas that just hung on the side of the tree. It looks like a paper towel valet you'd see by a gas pump. Holds a 40lb bag of feed. Pretty cool, but you'd get almost nothing on the ground for Turkeys.........I guess at the right height, the hogs wont be able to reach it.  A bear on the other hand would have it ripped up in a few minutes I bet


----------

